# question about aftermarket steering wheels



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

where would i put my cruise control controls? and why havent i seen more nissans with aftermarket steering wheels...i thought they were a popular mod?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i was also just thinking about this today. and to add, where do cruise controls go, windshield wiper thing, and turn signal(stick) go?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

good point... i wouldnt mind makin a new mounting plate for a few things but i dont want to go overboard.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

You want to do this?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

daaaamn thats nice
need you even ask a question like that?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

It looks nice..


BUT


you gotta remember that the new wheels don't have an airbag, which i know is something you blow off, but believe me, if there is an accident this is NOT the thing you want hitting, as they are ALL really hard, and also, if you dont unwire the airbag right, when the airbag blows it could blow off the wheel. I think it's not a trade off thats worth it. why not just wrap our wheel n something, or decoration it some other way?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i had my "bad wreck" and my bag didnt deploy...check out my car domain page and see what i mean if you dont believe me...but i understand how an airbag would be better...its certainly something to think about before you just up and put a new wheel on


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I believe you, airbags can be an IFFY thing, sometimes they deply sometimes they don't, it all matters about how the crush sensors are affected. Also, maybe the speed of the accident wasn't high enough for it to deply. Either way, i would not risk it.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, its not something i was going to run out and buy, i was just curious. id rather not risk my life on something as simple as an airbag...thanks for bringing it to my attention though.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

just to give my 2cents..I had a 96 sentra and was in a bad wreck...the guy hit me in the fornt passager side so hard it nearly ripped the engine out and if it wasnt for the airbag i'd probably be dead...i wont mess with the wheel IMO


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i rolled mine and it didnt go off...but i walked away without a scratch anyways....but i damn sure im keepin that bag in my car now.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I look at it this way: I drive older cars all the time and none of them have airbags,so in removing the bags, I am not really increasing my risk any more than I am by driving one of my old cars.Just wear your seatbelt and that is usually enough.

P.S.I have not removed the airbags in any of my cars but aI did disconnect them in my truck when the airbag light was binking.I didn't have the money to have it looked at, so I pulled the fuse and it stayed on.I had an accident after that which caused 6k in damage to the truck and almost destroyed the car I hit.I was fine and walked away from the accident and no airbag deployed.


----------



## T95Nissan (Jun 24, 2003)

I put on a momo racing steering wheel on my 95 nissan truck, If you do get a racing wheel have it put on by someone who knows what they are doing, You have to disconnect the airbag correct or it could mess up things, I like my momo steering wheel but I think back on it and would rather have an airbag, I did get in a wreck I was rear ended but I walked away, By the way my steering wheel was $129.95 plus shipping, When I get some money I am going to get the momo seats that are about $800 for the pair! Thats gonna look good,
Just my 2 cents
TRISTAN


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ya my air bags went off in my car in 15mph collision. the airbag fuked up my windsheild.
im looking at steering wheels. now all i find are momo steering wheels.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

both sides have valid point....its really just how bad you want a new wheel i guess


----------



## T95Nissan (Jun 24, 2003)

If you get a racing steering wheel get a MOMO they are expensive but they are sooo comfortable!!!
I LOVE MOMO
I am getting momo seats too!


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

why get a momo for over $100, when a steering wheel from an s13 will fit right in??? who knows...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I'm going to be getting a Sparco wheel in the future.
You don't have to relocate the wiper or turn signal sticks, as they are not connected to the wheel.
I've never really thought about the cruise controls though....

I understand the risk of removing my airbags (I'll be removing the passenger one in the future as well). My car is a show car that might see 3000 - 5000 road miles a year.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

if you got skills you could probably strip the casing off the controls and just put the toggle switches in the door OR, you could take some styling lines from the 300 and put it on the dash...it would add too the dash alot...hmm, yea, i like that idea better


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Does anyone know what other stock nissan steering wheel, preferebly with air bag, that will bolt right up to the B14. Or any good steering wheel covers for a good price.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

There's plenty of nice steering wheel covers, look at 1CLNB14's, his is even "sown" on. The S13 they said bolts on, and i've seen it, it looks nice, just looks kind of old fahsioned.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

what about the 300zx's wheel? i cant remember what they look like but its a 300...its bound to look pretty good.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well this thread has some links in it 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33555

heres another link expensive though 
http://www.nardiusa.com/wheelshubs.htm
Nardi USA


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i just saw some 300zx wheels...not too impressive, but still one of the most beautiful cars ive seen...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

nah, i got all yall beat...just give me time to find the link...its a removeable steering wheel. it works with momo's and a few others and is probably the most ingenious thing ive ever seen for security.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I picked up my leather cover from Mossy
It's pretty nice.

The hub I'm looking into is from
www.nissport.com


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o, i rode in this kids civic(i know) and he had a cool tenzo r wheel with a wierd looking, i dont know what its called(hub possibly) , it just looking like a rubber spring thing that the wheel was hooked to. p.s. hey jay whe did u get that shift boot? or are they all universal/


----------

